# Need ideas about homemade pickup bed bike racks



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Guys I just finished building new workbenches for my new garage and have a bunch of 2x4s left. I bought way too much wood. I have been thinking I would really like to build a decent bike rack for the bed of my full size chevy truck and have searched and searched for ideas. I have found many and have some plans I like but the question plagues me......How to set up the wheel gapping to accept everything from my daughters 26" trek to my 650b bikes to my buddies Surly fat bike. I am afraid if I make the areas where the wheel rests wide enough for a fat bike, then a smaller tire will fit so loose it will not stand up well. I am attaching 3 different googled images I found just to give you a roundabout idea of what I am thinking. The idea is to build it for free since the lumber is already bought and paid for. I don't want to go out and spend more money. I could use input. Thanks.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I used plastic pipe for mine. Holds three bikes just fine.
I put a spot for a fattie next to a regular wheel clamp.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Make it wide enough for the fat tired bikes, and have some sort of inserts cut that you can wedge in there when using the skinnier tired bikes?

Or have two levels of channels, the narrow channel on the bottom that the skinny tires fit into, and a wider set of channels above for the fatter tires. The fat tired bikes will sit higher, but that should be Ok.

Or have the 2x4s angled so the tires will snug tighter as they get lower?

Are you going to be using straps to hold the bikes as well?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

By far the best way to carry bikes in a pick-up is throw a blanket over the tailgate and hang the front wheels over. 6-8 bikes no problem, tire size doesn't matter a bit, costs nothing, no straps needed, no construction time.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> By far the best way to carry bikes in a pick-up is throw a blanket over the tailgate and hang the front wheels over. 6-8 bikes no problem, tire size doesn't matter a bit, costs nothing, no straps needed, no construction time.


Work smart, not hard!!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> By far the best way to carry bikes in a pick-up is throw a blanket over the tailgate and hang the front wheels over. 6-8 bikes no problem, tire size doesn't matter a bit, costs nothing, no straps needed, no construction time.


Yep, this is my go-to method as well. Works for a variety of wheel sizes, frame shapes and is pretty cheap. I've been using this method for 10 yrs and about 15k miles transporting bikes, no problems.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Tystevens said:


> Yep, this is my go-to method as well. Works for a variety of wheel sizes, frame shapes and is pretty cheap. I've been using this method for 10 yrs and about 15k miles transporting bikes, no problems.


But he's got all them 2x4s!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah, skip all the wood scraps. You'll use it later for some other project that'll come up like all the extra wheels and frames that will need hanging in your garage.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> But he's got all them 2x4s!!!


Ramps>>>bike racks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

or ramps...apparently...


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> By far the best way to carry bikes in a pick-up is throw a blanket over the tailgate and hang the front wheels over. 6-8 bikes no problem, tire size doesn't matter a bit, costs nothing, no straps needed, no construction time.


I had seen a pic where someone hung the front wheels over the tailgate. Will that really hold the bikes upright or will they tend to fall over? I am not too sure about this as it seems it would hold the bike well but I could see downtube damage or paint wear which is something I am not too keen on.



Finch Platte said:


> Make it wide enough for the fat tired bikes, and have some sort of inserts cut that you can wedge in there when using the skinnier tired bikes?
> 
> Or have two levels of channels, the narrow channel on the bottom that the skinny tires fit into, and a wider set of channels above for the fatter tires. The fat tired bikes will sit higher, but that should be Ok.
> 
> ...


Nice ideas Finch. I like some of those ideas. Yes I planned on strapping them down as well.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's something to think about. I built a 4 bike PVC rack 4 years ago, and it's still going strong. If I need to take it out, it weighs like, 10 pounds? Maybe? A wood rack would be heavier, and at some point, it's going to be a pain to remove if you need to haul something besides bikes. I've seen the blanket thing done, but that seems to work better with smaller wheels and longer travel. What you do is completely up to you, but I'd look at options that are easier to get in and out of the bed of the truck if needs be.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Cotharyus said:


> Here's something to think about. I built a 4 bike PVC rack 4 years ago, and it's still going strong. If I need to take it out, it weighs like, 10 pounds? Maybe? A wood rack would be heavier, and at some point, it's going to be a pain to remove if you need to haul something besides bikes. I've seen the blanket thing done, but that seems to work better with smaller wheels and longer travel. What you do is completely up to you, but I'd look at options that are easier to get in and out of the bed of the truck if needs be.


pics?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll do you one better than that.

Make your own Bike Rack

That's the page I got the plans from. All the pictures there are from the 3 bike version, there are plans for a 4 bike, and it's pretty easy to move things around a few inches to accommodate a fat bike as well.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

^^^ The exact plans I used, too. Just be sure the dimensions fit your truck bed before you glue, easy to make adjustments then.
When I got my fatty, it was easy to make a few cuts and glue in a a new tube for the fatter wheel, right next to a skinny slot.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> But he's got all them 2x4s!!!


This is what you do with leftover 2x4's:








I have racks up on the bed rails. If you only need 1 or 2 slots for fatbikes, just make them and leave them open when you're not using them. If they are on the ends they won't interfere with eachother.

For awhile I even got by with only 2 racks in the bed (not above), but 4 bikes would fit. Just bungee the 2 "loose" bikes to the 2 that are racked. I arranged it so they wouldn't touch eachother by bungee-ing all the seatposts in a line. The two racked bikes would pull to the outside while the 2 loose bikes would pull toward eachother, and they just stood there. I think maybe we would put a duffle bag in between to keep the wheels from sliding around on longer drives (like Cleveland, OH to Snowshoe, W Va.).

-F


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

iowamtb said:


> I had seen a pic where someone hung the front wheels over the tailgate. Will that really hold the bikes upright or will they tend to fall over? I am not too sure about this as it seems it would hold the bike well but I could see downtube damage or paint wear which is something I am not too keen on.
> 
> .


They stay up fine, they kind of lock into position automatically. The blanket/moving pad/whatever protects the truck and bikes; just use a nice thick one. (Some people buy a purpose built 'shuttle pad' which are nice but not necessary IME). Takes a minute and costs nada to give it a try and see how it works for you.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

iowamtb said:


> I had seen a pic where someone hung the front wheels over the tailgate. Will that really hold the bikes upright or will they tend to fall over? I am not too sure about this as it seems it would hold the bike well but I could see downtube damage or paint wear which is something I am not too keen on.


Like this?


----------



## AUBEone (Oct 17, 2015)

iowamtb said:


> Guys I just finished building new workbenches for my new garage and have a bunch of 2x4s left. I bought way too much wood. I have been thinking I would really like to build a decent bike rack for the bed of my full size chevy truck and have searched and searched for ideas. I have found many and have some plans I like but the question plagues me......How to set up the wheel gapping to accept everything from my daughters 26" trek to my 650b bikes to my buddies Surly fat bike. I am afraid if I make the areas where the wheel rests wide enough for a fat bike, then a smaller tire will fit so loose it will not stand up well. I am attaching 3 different googled images I found just to give you a roundabout idea of what I am thinking. The idea is to build it for free since the lumber is already bought and paid for. I don't want to go out and spend more money. I could use input. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1026003
> View attachment 1026004
> View attachment 1026005


I used a 2x12 cut long enough to fit snug across the bed of my truck, but removable and bolted down 4 fork mounts in an offset pattern so that I could securely haul 4 XC bikes to the trails with the guys. Worked like a charm.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I ended up buying sunlite QR blocks on amazon. They were cheap and simple. I researched extensively before and,after I asked on here and I decided I liked that way the best.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Dude your pics are missing....


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

How about some traps mounted to the truck bed? My 8 foot bed carries more bikes than my extendo cab F250 carries peeps.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

I use a bed extender:


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

I use one like this, without the uprights.
https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/g...t-homemade-pickup-bed-bike-racks-img_2907.jpg

It just stays in the bed. Mostly, all I use the truck for is bike hauling, but it makes a great storage caddy when hauling other things (propane tanks and cases of beer for instance). If I need the bed flat, it flips up, or is easily pulled out.

I only use it for two or more bikes, and do have to use a strap.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

This is what I ended up settling on. I also have a rear mounted bike rack I can throw on if I need more capacity.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

To the tailgate pad guys: I have dual exhaust on my truck that runs straight out of the back. You think for a long 2+ hour ride with the heat from the exhaust burning on the tire/bikes that any damage would occur? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

ColeSJ said:


> To the tailgate pad guys: I have dual exhaust on my truck that runs straight out of the back. You think for a long 2+ hour ride with the heat from the exhaust burning on the tire/bikes that any damage would occur?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes, I would say that sounds like something to be concerned about. I have heard of problems with hitch mounted bike racks and the exhaust from the car ruining carbon fiber wheels. In those cases the wheel was directly in front of the tail pipe
I'm not sure it means you can't use a tailgate pad (front wheel over the tailgate) at all, but may mean you can only put a couple on there to ensure they are clear of the heat zone. I bet the "danger" zone is fairly narrow.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, you definitely don't want anything directly in front of the pipe (blew up a tire that way once, using one of those strap-on trunk racks). Tailgate method usually doesn't let the wheels hang that low though.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Another vote for moving blanket over the tailgate.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Yup tailgate pad/blanket for many years. If you have a lot of bikes and are rallying up windy and bumpy dirt roads it's a good idea to run a tie down around the seatposts of each bike. That'll prevent them from flopping over onto each other. In most cases though they don't need that strap. Best thing about tailgate method is super quick load and unloads.


----------

